# Purina One Lamb & Rice



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I live on an island where we have limited choices as far as dog food goes, and this is the most decently priced dog food I can find with any kind of meat as the first ingredient. ($38 something for a 40lb. bag) Is Purina One Lamb & Rice good food?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen some good results from it. Most dogs I've seen on that brand turn out fat though. People here will tell u otherwise because its not the best brand but I say screw it. I met a dog that is 16 living off of purina. Daily excersize goes a long way. I've switch from innova evo to orijen to to taste of the wild and I'm finally set with canidae. It all really depends on your dogs acitivity. As long as you're giving your dog meats and bones it should be fine. Because I'm on a cheaper brand I mix cooked ground beef into his food. At my local butchers its only about a dollar a pound and I only cook hima very small portion. But I wouldn't reccommend it if u don't want a picky eater haha. I really don't mind it because its very inexpensive.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

kodiakgirl said:


> I live on an island where we have limited choices as far as dog food goes, and this is the most decently priced dog food I can find with any kind of meat as the first ingredient. ($38 something for a 40lb. bag) Is Purina One Lamb & Rice good food?


PURINA ONE LAMB & RICE INGREDIENTS (all in bold is bad or ?able for dogs)
Lamb (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, *corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal* (natural source of glucosamine), oat meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), lamb meal, *animal digest*, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, salt, caramel color, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

What are you other choices on the Island?


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I was feeding Iams, and we have one livestock feed store that sells brands like WolfKing and some other supposedly "better" brands, but they're like $60 for a 20lb. Bag, and that includes a 1/2 hour drive with gas prices between 4 and 5 bucks a gallon. I think the one and only vet clinic here sells natures choice but I don't know anything about that. Sounds like it might be ok tho... Lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Natures Choice Ingredients

Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Whole Brown Rice, Pea Protein, Lamb, *Poultry Fat *(preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, *Soybean Oil *(preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Bicarbonate, L-Lysine, Salt, Choline Chloride, Egg Product, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Copper Proteinate, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

I dont like the fact that it has Soybean Oil b/c its not good for dogs. 
The other thing I do not like about the food is the Poultry Fat. Not that it is Poultry Fat .. but the FACT that if you have a dog allergic to Chicken or poultry then you are still adding chicken into there diet.

Much better food then the first one.

Two Pet Stores in Alaska that carry this product

Company: Pet Central of Kodiak 
Address: 1627 Mill Bay Road
Kodiak, AK, 99615 
Phone: (907) 486-6006

Company: C & E Feeds 
Address: 11410 South Russian Creek Road
Kodiak, AK, 99615 
Phone: (907) 487-2657

Hope one of them are closer to you.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I say go for what is instock and easy for you. I think bad brands are Ol roy and some really really cheap foods like gravy train and alpo if those still even exist.

Purina is fine, any food is fine it is really up to you what you feed your dog. I feed mine Science diet and they are doing great on it. and remember too much protien has been known to cause health issues in dogs fed on so called HIGH quality foods.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> I say go for what is instock and easy for you. I think bad brands are Ol roy and some really really cheap foods like gravy train and alpo if those still even exist.
> 
> Purina is fine, any food is fine it is really up to you what you feed your dog. I feed mine Science diet and they are doing great on it. and remember too much protien has been known to cause health issues in dogs fed on so called HIGH quality foods.


Please prove your statement


> remember too much protien has been known to cause health issues in dogs fed on so called HIGH quality foods


I have never heard this so I would love to know .. Thank you


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You shouldn't give a whole gob of protein to puppies, but a healthy adult (especially one that works hard) should not have any problems putting it to use. Yes, there are circumstances where maybe somebody _*has*_ to feed a low-grade food. (Like they can barely afford to feed themselves.) But personally, if I were only given the choice of feeding Science Diet/Purina/Pedigree/etc, I would go with a raw diet and let my dogs eat like I eat.

For my dogs, I want them to be as top-notch as possible. Nature's Variety for us. If I ever have to downgrade, I'd consider brands like Premium Edge or Solid Gold, but here's hoping I don't have to cross that bridge. Feeding a high-quality food means I can feed my girls 2 cups a day where others are dumping 3-4 or more of cheaper stuff in their dogs. It evens out.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> You shouldn't give a whole gob of protein to puppies, but a healthy adult (especially one that works hard) should not have any problems putting it to use. Yes, there are circumstances where maybe somebody _*has*_ to feed a low-grade food. (Like they can barely afford to feed themselves.) But personally, if I were only given the choice of feeding Science Diet/Purina/Pedigree/etc, I would go with a raw diet and let my dogs eat like I eat.
> 
> For my dogs, I want them to be as top-notch as possible. Nature's Variety for us. If I ever have to downgrade, I'd consider brands like Premium Edge or Solid Gold, but here's hoping I don't have to cross that bridge. Feeding a high-quality food means I can feed my girls 2 cups a day where others are dumping 3-4 or more of cheaper stuff in their dogs. It evens out.


Again please prove your statement


> You shouldn't give a whole gob of protein to puppies


I feed my pups the moment they are weening off the mom grinded meat and I have never had a problem .. That would indicate a FULL PROTEIN DIET to puppies.. Please Please inlighten me

Thank you


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

all I know and this came from my vets mouth..that if a dog has a bad kidney a high protein diet is no good since it is absorbed into the kidney. *shrugs*
all I know is that my dogs do perfectly on Science diet so I would prefure to stick with my brand of choice and just add eggs and oil ect to boost that food


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

feeding a puppy a lot of protein will make the puppy grow too fast, thus having joint issues when its older


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dont know how far you are from Anchorage, but there is a Costco there w/ 40lb bags of quality food for $22-$24

maybe you could ask someone outside to buy it for you or get a yearly membership and buy your dog food there


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I know my vet told me that high quality dog food and dogs with kidney issues don't mix.

*shrugs* 

Riley has a sensitive stomach. she can't eat raw meats without getting extremely ill from it and Science diet seems to work well with her.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow.. i looked and you're not too close.. lol.. just realized you said you were on an island


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't have proof of my statement. All I know is that wiser heads than myself have said it. I like to put my dogs on a good all-stages food. Used to be Canidae until they changed the formula. Next young dogs will probably come up on Nature's Variety. But I wouldn't put them on Instinct, if you know what I mean.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

cEElint said:


> feeding a puppy a lot of protein will make the puppy grow too fast, thus having joint issues when its older


Thats been a myth for years....

Guess what I have Presa Canarios and um hmm .. they do not grow any faster then normal ..

So please due tell what a wolf pups eat in the wild?
What does bears cubs eat in the wild, since they are apart of the Canine family?

Hmm as far as I know they EAT a Full Protein diet.

You must remember that Protein is the building block for Muscle

Its not just the protein by itself. Its the fact that puppy food is too nutritious all around (ie...vitamins, minerals, protein, calories, etc) and causes issues because of overnutrition which in turn causes bone deformities in large breed dogs, like Danes (OCD and HOD for example).

But if someone can prove to me that protein is bad for puppies please post link thank you


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Natures Choice Ingredients
> 
> Lamb Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Whole Brown Rice, Pea Protein, Lamb, *Poultry Fat *(preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, *Soybean Oil *(preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Sodium Bicarbonate, L-Lysine, Salt, Choline Chloride, Egg Product, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Copper Proteinate, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I will definately look into how much the Nature's Choice is, but the vet clinic is the ONLY one on the island, and they have created somewhat of a monopoly when it comes to their product pricing. C&E feeds is the one I was talking about that I have to drive 1/2 hour to and is also high-priced, and Pet Central went out of business about 6 months ago, and they were also very high priced. The only place I can find any decently priced foods are at walmart, and their selection here is very small...



cEElint said:


> oh wow.. i looked and you're not too close.. lol.. just realized you said you were on an island


hehe yes, I am on Kodiak island, and getting to Anchorage would cost either a plane or ferry ticket.  we do have a cost-savers here, but I calculated per-pound prices for the Iams i was feeding, and it was waaaaay cheaper to get it at safeway. Thanks for the help though!

So, depending on the price of the Nature's Choice, I may start feeding that. My vet told me that the best department store brand to feed would be Iams, but its kinda expensive here.... do you guys think that if I were to keep feeding Purina that I would have any issues?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Since you really have to get your food at Walmart. 

Natural Life: Adult Lamaderm Lamb Protein & Rice Dog Food

Ingredients
Lamb Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Ground Grain Sorghum, Poultry Fat (Preserved W/Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid & Ascorbyl Palmitate - Vitamin C Ester), Ground Flax Seeds, Natural Flavors, Linseed Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Dried Kelp, Choline Chloride, Dl-Methionine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Natural Antioxidants, Vitamin Supplements (E, A, B2, B12, D3), Niacin, Calcium Ascorbate, Calcium, Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Inositol, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Cobalt, Proteinate, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract. 

This is one of the foods that Walmart carries that is a little bit better. 
Remember if you have to feed what you feed it is better then nothing. 

I might suggest you can add more protein by feeding part kibble and part meat. By adding more protein to the diet you will counter act the carb in the dogs kibble. 

You can also grind up the chicken meat / bone and cook it that way as well, but thats if you have a high quality meat grinder.

You can either feed the meat cooked or raw. Some folks do not want to bother with raw meat. 
COOK
- Whole Chicken 
- Boil it until it falls off the bone
- Let cool and mix the fatty water w/ chicken into your dogs kibble

RAW 
- Chicken Quarters
- Feed bone, meat & fat
- When starting cut the leg off the thigh so you have two pieces of meat. 
- Feed the chicken legs first to get the dog use to it. 
- Then start to feed the thigh
(NOTE: some dogs do not take to RAW, so you might have to cook first then start adding raw into it) 

(EX 2 cups of kibble = 1.5 cup kibble / 1 chicken leg)
(EX 2 cups of kibble = 1 cup kibble / 1 chicken thigh) 
(EX 2 cups of kibble = 1 cup kibble / 1 chicken quarter) 

If you need further help please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

There are many dogs that eat purina dog food and are some of the best looking dogs I have seen. I now a grand ch. shepard that eats nothing but Tuffy's. 


Deb I wonder about yor statement about the bear cub. But they eat blueberries, raspberries plus a slew of other berries as they come into season, acorns, grubs,


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm with you Deb ...... I have fed my dogs raw for the last 6 years and never had a protein problem. My pups start raw @ 7/8 weeks. Grinded up just like their mother would regurgitate their kill for them all meat right ... anyways 
I'm not a kibble fan and will do what I can to always be in control of what enters my dogs body but if ever I have no choice ( praying ) and have to resort to kibble then I guess this list comes in handy ......
Look it over it may help you ....
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html#post30572


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This isn't the link I was really looking for, but it touches the same idea. I will keep searching for the right link. I homed Felony when she was a young pup.... She had the best confirmation out of all three in the litter...really my pick, but I let a friend down the road take her so i didn't have three puppies at my house. Well, the girl gave her way too much protein and Calcium (to build muscle and bone) :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer: I know she had the best confirmation because i held onto the puppies until they were about 3.5 months old before letting any of them go.

Well, when I went to visit the puppy, she was down in the hocks. I got her back, changed her dog food and increased her exercise,and she's 95% better... her back feet are still a little sloppy, but nothing that would ever hold her back as far as comfort goes. She was basically walking on her hocks, and it was very difficult and painful to get her to stand correctly.

CARPAL SUBLUXATION SYNDROME (CSS OR DOWN PASTERNS)

here's another

CARPAL SUBLUXATION and WEAK PASTERNS - TWO DIFFERENT CONDITIONS by Fred Lanting

also, here's a different condition commonly called Knuckling

Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | 
GREATDANELADY.COM

EDIT: it's different for kibbles protien than it is for a raw diet. When you feed kibble they extract a lot of the moisture from the meats which is what gives the Raw eaters a better balance and it's easier on their kidneys.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> There are many dogs that eat purina dog food and are some of the best looking dogs I have seen. I now a grand ch. shepard that eats nothing but Tuffy's.
> 
> Deb I wonder about yor statement about the bear cub. But they eat blueberries, raspberries plus a slew of other berries as they come into season, acorns, grubs,


I understand they eat other things so do Raccoons and they are in the canine family .. But they do primarily eat meat. but you are correct they do eat other things.

I just get tired of folks pushing that myth about protein in puppies. Its only a myth ..


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> I'm with you Deb ...... I have fed my dogs raw for the last 6 years and never had a protein problem. My pups start raw @ 7/8 weeks. Grinded up just like their mother would regurgitate their kill for them all meat right ... anyways
> I'm not a kibble fan and will do what I can to always be in control of what enters my dogs body but if ever I have no choice ( praying ) and have to resort to kibble then I guess this list comes in handy ......
> Look it over it may help you ....
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html#post30572


Thanks for that link! Most of the foods listed on there are not available in my area, but we do have the Kirkland signature chicken, rice, and vegetables. I checked the price today and it's actually cheaper than the purina I've been feeding. So I think I'm going to go with that from now on, cause it scored 110!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No the bear diet is NOT primarly meat. I wish people would not start this myth.American Black Bear Fact Sheet - National Zoo| FONZ

American Black Bear - Profile of the American Black Bear

FWC - Florida Black Bear - Size, Weight, Diet

http://www.fws.gov/mountain-prairie/species/mammals/grizzly/grizz_foods.pdf

Grizzly Bear - Ursus arctos - NatureWorks

I posted several links to prove my point that bears are not mainly meat eaters.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> I understand they eat other things so do Raccoons and they are in the *canine family *.. But they do primarily eat meat. but you are correct they do eat other things.
> 
> I just get tired of folks pushing that myth about protein in puppies. Its only a myth ..


Just need to clear this up Deb.

Yes the Bear and the Racoon are in the order of Carnivora and the sub order of Caniformia they are of different families the bear belongs to the Ursidae Family and the racoon belongs to the Procyonidae family.

Animal Diversity Web

just didn't want people to miss understand this classification of animals.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've always heard that too much protein is both tough on the kidney and also will allow the puppy to grow to fast, causing problems for the joints. Some of the bigger dogs my not need that around the hips and knees. Purina dog food is okay they also have higher and lower grade foods within the brand, just plain purina being the bottom of their list then purina one and what I have fed my dogs for a while mostly when they were younger purina pro plan. Pro plan is comparable to a lot of the high grade foods out there and not as expensive. I know this because I worked in a pet store for a while,


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Your right a diet high in protein is hard on the kidneys. When Mikado was diagnoised with kidney failure I put him a food that was lower in protein and gave him supplements I can't remeber the name it is in a thread on here somewhere plus he got a tea that was good the kidney. I had him for a whole year after the vet said I needed to put him down.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I know my vet told me that high quality dog food and dogs with kidney issues don't mix.
> 
> *shrugs*
> 
> Riley has a sensitive stomach. she can't eat raw meats without getting extremely ill from it and Science diet seems to work well with her.


*I just had this discussion the other day with a friend. She's going in to become a vet and so I was setting her straight. My friend's dogs were recentally diagonised with pancreas cancer. She believed everything the vet said - let me fill you in though, vets don't always know everything. Did you know that vets here in Reno, Nv actually get a commission if they sell Science Diet to pet owners? That's right our vet told us that they get a total of 1% per bag of Science Diet they sell to customers. Be careful what vets tell you because their speciality is medical/surgery. Not dog food quality!*



MY MIKADO said:


> There are many dogs that eat purina dog food and are some of the best looking dogs I have seen.


*I will agree with you! If a dog has a sensitive stomach then Purina and Science Diet aren't the best foods! I've dealt with sensitive stomachs before. In fact most of the animals we end up with have sensitive stomachs, and our vet tells us NOT to feed low quality food. 
The only problem I see with Purina is that it has questionable ingredients I wouldn't want our animals eatting.*



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> This isn't the link I was really looking for, but it touches the same idea. I will keep searching for the right link. I homed Felony when she was a young pup.... She had the best confirmation out of all three in the litter...really my pick, but I let a friend down the road take her so i didn't have three puppies at my house. Well, the girl gave her way too much protein and Calcium (to build muscle and bone) :hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer: I know she had the best confirmation because i held onto the puppies until they were about 3.5 months old before letting any of them go.
> 
> Well, when I went to visit the puppy, she was down in the hocks. I got her back, changed her dog food and increased her exercise,and she's 95% better... her back feet are still a little sloppy, but nothing that would ever hold her back as far as comfort goes. She was basically walking on her hocks, and it was very difficult and painful to get her to stand correctly.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i think all vets that sell science diet get commision i know my vet does but she doesnt really push the science diet she told me to feed wellness because thats what she feeds


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> i think all vets that sell science diet get commision i know my vet does but she doesnt really push the science diet she told me to feed wellness because thats what she feeds


They do not get commission they get stock and gifts.. they even run contest for the staff to be able to win things .. EX I and 3 other techs in CA got to go to Hawaii for 1 week on Hills for selling the most kibble in the office where we worked.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Our vet never recommended SD,they said to feed her what works for us. We went to the pet store and seen sensitive stomach got it and it works fine ( I really was against SD and was trying to talk myman into getting wellness but he B!tched about the bag being tooooo small and said NO SD is fine) so whatever he says we feed them. I have tried talking him into feeding them taste of the wild but he wont move off science diet. *shrugs* my dogs are perfectly fine on the diet they eat but if it were up to me they'd be eating something like taste of the wild or wellness, cant change it now, we are saving our money and get ready for the baby to come in september
and sad but truthfully spoken here.....the dogs diet is not top priority right now. they eat and thats good enough for now. I may sound harsh but my dogs are dogs. maybe after the baby comes we will change their food if we can aford it but until then..Science diet works for us.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude, I feed my dog Alpo, $22.99 for a 50lb bag, lasts two months and he goobles it right up, Purina makes it, if you look at the ingredits its close to dog chow and all the other purnia stuff out there. I have a mortagage and 2 kids, there's no way I'm droppin 60-70 dollars on a bag of dog food. Patch is healthy besides being an over shedder, but I took him to the vet and they said nothing to worry about, just to brush him more often................


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

You can easily find a bag of cheap dog food, at a higher quality - Look in your area for discount pet supply stores - they have one here in Nevada that sells all the high quality foods for the same price - and cheaper then walmart.

Our cat eats "Blue Wilderness" 15pd bag for $15.99

Akasha when we do feed her kibble its "Taste of the Wild" I get a 15pd bag for $16.99


----------

